# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  parametri codice attività 855100 professionista

## guia2006

attività 855100 istruttore di tennis professionista nuove iniziative produttive
non ci sono studi di settore
se applico i parametri mi dice che il codice attività è incompatibile con il tipo di quadro scelto (professionista).  Se metto impresa me lo accetta...
che faccio?
Lo allego all'unico con il quadro impresa anzichè professionisti?
Aiuto!!!!  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'istruttore di tennis è professionista (quadro E), mica imprenditore .... 
Devi compilare solo gli INE, nient'altro ....    

> attività 855100 istruttore di tennis professionista nuove iniziative produttive
> non ci sono studi di settore
> se applico i parametri mi dice che il codice attività è incompatibile con il tipo di quadro scelto (professionista).  Se metto impresa me lo accetta...
> che faccio?
> Lo allego all'unico con il quadro impresa anzichè professionisti?
> Aiuto!!!!

----------


## guia2006

> L'istruttore di tennis è professionista (quadro E), mica imprenditore .... 
> Devi compilare solo gli INE, nient'altro ....

  Scusa l'ignoranza a coso sono gli ine?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa l'ignoranza a coso sono gli ine?

  Indicatori di Normalità Economica.
Il primo anno di attività, non applicandosi gli sds (studi di settore), si applicano gli INE. 
ciao

----------


## guia2006

ma non è mica il primo anno: è il terzo delle nuove iniziative produttive e poi per il codice attività non c'è nessuno studio di settore...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma non è mica il primo anno: è il terzo delle nuove iniziative produttive e poi per il codice attività non c'è nessuno studio di settore...

  Ah !!
Scusa, avevo capito male. 
Se non è il primo anno, vanno applicati i parametri. 
Ho fatto una simulazione con il mio software: nessuna incompatibilità. 
Ti consiglio di contattare la tua software house. 
ciao

----------


## guia2006

> Ah !!
> Scusa, avevo capito male. 
> Se non è il primo anno, vanno applicati i parametri. 
> Ho fatto una simulazione con il mio software: nessuna incompatibilità. 
> Ti consiglio di contattare la tua software house. 
> ciao

  ho usato il software dell'agenzia delle entrate dei parametri...
mi chiede codice ateco 2004 e 2007: 
nel 2006 era 92623 Altre attività sportive nca e siccome era il primo anno no studi
nel 2007 ho messo 855100 Corsi sportivi e ricreativi che è il codice corretto...
tra l'altro ha variato la residenza in novembre 2007 e in quell'occasione nella variazione attività ho messo il codice attività corretto..
mi viene il dubbio...non sono applicabili ne studi ne parametri perchè ho variato il codice attività oppure applico i parametri e metto 92.62.4p 85.51.00 Corsi sportivi e ricreativi che sarebbero stati i due codici corretti oppure?
mamma mia che caos!
Che poi siccome non era congruo si è anche dovuto adeguare!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho usato il software dell'agenzia delle entrate dei parametri...

  Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh .........  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Ripeto: io ho inserito il codice 855100 e mi ha dato la possibilità di compilare i parametri, in quanto, come hai visto anche tu, gli sds non si applicano. 
Non so che dirti.   

> ho usato il software dell'agenzia delle entrate dei parametri...
> mi chiede codice ateco 2004 e 2007: 
> nel 2006 era 92623 Altre attività sportive nca e siccome era il primo anno no studi
> nel 2007 ho messo 855100 Corsi sportivi e ricreativi che è il codice corretto...
> tra l'altro ha variato la residenza in novembre 2007 e in quell'occasione nella variazione attività ho messo il codice attività corretto..
> mi viene il dubbio...non sono applicabili ne studi ne parametri perchè ho variato il codice attività oppure applico i parametri e metto 92.62.4p 85.51.00 Corsi sportivi e ricreativi che sarebbero stati i due codici corretti oppure?
> mamma mia che caos!
> Che poi siccome non era congruo si è anche dovuto adeguare!!!!

----------


## guia2006

Ma tu che faresti?
Io compilerei i parametri mettendo come codice 2004 quello corretto...
Tanto per il 2006 non cambia nulla in quanto primo anno di attività...
E per il 2007 applico i parametri...
Se applico causa di esclusione dai parametri per variazione codice attività mi sembra di rischiare troppo... che poi èuna correzzioen del coddice attività mica una variaizone concreta dell'attività svolta che è sempre stata la stessa: istruttore di tennis....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma tu che faresti?

  Io cambierei software ......  :Big Grin:  
Scherzi a parte (ma non scherzavo mica tanto), se il codice attività è quello corretto, il software NON PUO' dirti che il codice è incompatibile con i paramnetri per i prof...... !!

----------


## Contabile

Oppure poroverei ad aggiornare all'ultima versione il software

----------

